

REMEMBER THE 13TH. - nelse
http://www.rememberthe13th.com

======
andyjohnson0
Despite linking to NASA's social media presences, I'd be very surprised if
this had anything to do with NASA. The site appears to be hosted with an
outfit called Big Brain in Reston, Virginia, and the owner's identity is
concealed in the domain's whois record. Doesn't seem very NASA-like.

I'd say its more likely to be an attempt at a viral email address harvesting
operation that's exploiting the current NASA shutdown. Nicely done though.

------
nelse
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8Cz3MI0...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8Cz3MI0K-cAJ:www.rememberthe13th.com/+&cd=1&hl=pl&ct=clnk&gl=pl&client=ubuntu)

